# Dirt Devil XT



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

OK so I have the Racer Tech 2" lift on order for mt RZR le. I want a 28" tire and have been doing a lot of research. I know tire threads are beat up like no tomorrow. I ride a complete combination of everything. Not a big mud guy but if there I will do it. I read several site reviews on these tires. Any one hear have any input? I read they wear like iron, are a bit heavy, will go through almost anything. I am looking to see if true to size and if anyone has first hand experience with them. Thanks


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Post a pic of the tire.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Settled on Si Black Diamond XTR but here is the pic of the DD II's


----------



## robdiesel (Apr 13, 2013)

I run 28 10 12 all around on my 650 brute and can hang with my buddies polaris 850 xp with zillas luv my tires and rides great


----------

